# Videos everyone should see...



## oivind_dahle (May 29, 2011)

A true story of friendship of man and animal:
[video=youtube;btuxO-C2IzE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btuxO-C2IzE[/video]

Dont need words:
[video=youtube;1k08yxu57NA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1k08yxu57NA[/video]

I also love this:
[video=youtube;RxPZh4AnWyk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxPZh4AnWyk[/video]


----------



## bieniek (May 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;8dspAa9NQ-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dspAa9NQ-c[/video]


----------



## SpikeC (May 29, 2011)

Good thing the lion wasn't hungry.


----------



## Mattias504 (May 29, 2011)

That video of Paul singing gives me goosebumps every time.


----------



## Mattias504 (May 29, 2011)

How do you embed videos 'round here anyhow?


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 30, 2011)

I push the ikon for video and paste the link


----------



## Mattias504 (May 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;LU8DDYz68kM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LU8DDYz68kM[/video]


If you haven't seen the Battle at Kruger yet, please watch it. Awesome!!!


----------



## James (May 30, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/TVGrcy8wQHk[/video]

just awesome


----------



## Mattias504 (May 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;wWulZOKANB4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWulZOKANB4[/video]



HAHA!! If you haven't seen this....


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 9, 2011)

Holy Eff James, that Jackie Evancho is amazing! Mind blowing shizznit!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;uv-EZx-qI_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uv-EZx-qI_8[/video]

Many claim this is the greatest guitar solo ever. I have no comment on that.


----------

